# Labels with NO MINIMUMS!!!



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

I was just about to order more labels from my regular supplier, and found this place online!!!

They provide all kinds of labels (printed and woven), hang tags, and custom zipper pulls, all with no minimums.

I ordered some samples and will see what the quality is like.

Laven Industries

Hope this helps some of you out...


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Greg.  Let us know how those samples turn out.


----------



## kentphoto (Jan 16, 2006)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I was just about to order more labels from my regular supplier, and found this place online!!!
> 
> They provide all kinds of labels (printed and woven), hang tags, and custom zipper pulls, all with no minimums.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the linkage. Helps for me that they're in Canada.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Great source, thanks Greg.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice find, Greg! Thanks for posting it.

I wonder how they can do "no" minimums. Low minimums I've heard of, but no minimums on a woven label seems a bit weird (and interesting).

Sounds like they may be worth trying out


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Maybe "no minimums" on printed labels only?


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

vctradingcubao said:


> Maybe "no minimums" on printed labels only?


Nope, I talked to them. No minimums on printed, woven, hang tags, etc. It's also on their site!


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I was just about to order more labels from my regular supplier, and found this place online!!!
> 
> They provide all kinds of labels (printed and woven), hang tags, and custom zipper pulls, all with no minimums.
> 
> ...


and great customer service.


----------



## xxRONNIExx (Jun 23, 2007)

Just what I was looking for , thanks!!


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

You just made my night. We were just looking for someone to do our new labels. This is perfect. You are the man.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I think maybe someone on the forums has recommended these guys before... I know I've been meaning to order samples from them for quite a while now, but I don't recall where I heard about them.

Anyone here already had positive dealings with them?

I just ordered from LL this week, so from my perspective hopefully they're not that good


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

> Hope this helps some of you out...


Yes it does - Thanks!


----------



## DL (Mar 30, 2006)

Solmu said:


> I think maybe someone on the forums has recommended these guys before... I know I've been meaning to order samples from them for quite a while now, but I don't recall where I heard about them.
> 
> Anyone here already had positive dealings with them?
> 
> I just ordered from LL this week, so from my perspective hopefully they're not that good


I'm pretty sure it was me, if not someone else. Regardless, I have met with them in person and they are very friendly and helpful. I saw samples when I went to their offices and they do labels for some of the biggest names in the industry, so their quality is top-notch. I should be getting my labels in a week or two, so I'll be happy to give a report on the final product.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

DL said:


> I'm pretty sure it was me, if not someone else. Regardless, I have met with them in person and they are very friendly and helpful. I saw samples when I went to their offices and they do labels for some of the biggest names in the industry, so their quality is top-notch. I should be getting my labels in a week or two, so I'll be happy to give a report on the final product.


I look forward to seeing your full report with pictures


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

I sent for samples on Friday and they are here this morning via Purolator! I must say I'm very impressed!


----------



## misterteepitting (Feb 3, 2007)

sadly , this information couldve helped me a few days ago, as i just placed orders with companies for hangtags and woven labels with high minimums but since i was not aware of this place, i had to go with them,,,darn it...


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Can we get some costings?


----------



## xxRONNIExx (Jun 23, 2007)

I just ordered some samples today as well, she was really nice


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

If possible can someone post or pm some pics of some samples.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

i contacted laven and asked for some samples and offered to pay for shipping, given it was coming from canada. instead i received a couple of quotes, though i never requested any  and quotes started at around 500 pieces. 
what am i missing?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Annushka said:


> i contacted laven and asked for some samples and offered to pay for shipping, given it was coming from canada. instead i received a couple of quotes, though i never requested any  and quotes started at around 500 pieces.
> what am i missing?


Hard to say without knowing what exactly was said. Could be just a communication mixup.


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

yeah i guess  maybe i'll give it another try again later


----------



## xxRONNIExx (Jun 23, 2007)

Just got my samples today as well....very professional looking!!


----------



## Duran (Jul 23, 2007)

I was thinking about this a few days ago... thanks for the link!!


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Can we get the labels anyone who ordered has got for differing label amounts/size?


----------



## misterteepitting (Feb 3, 2007)

wat^^^^^!? madd confusing ,wording. explain and maybe ill help


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Sorry, I was drunk....

Can we get some sample prices for different sizes at low/high volume? I'd like to see how it compares to bottom floor prices such as Lucky Label.


----------



## Fuse Ind (Jul 12, 2007)

Are you sewing in your own label or having it done?


----------



## Your Mantras (Aug 13, 2007)

How do you guys attach them to your t-shirts? Does someone do it for you, or do you do it?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Your Mantras said:


> How do you guys attach them to your t-shirts? Does someone do it for you, or do you do it?


usually folks contract it out to their screen printer or a local seamstress or relabeling company.


----------



## cheerupblue (Aug 19, 2007)

One of my business partners just called Laven this morning, and they said that their minimums were 1000 per label. What am I missing?


----------



## jvanasdal (Aug 25, 2007)

I will be calling them 1st thing tomorrow morning. I have been working with customlabels4U.com and there prices seem reasonable. Wouldn't hurt to look around though. Ill let you guys know what they said.


----------



## vkbrown (Aug 5, 2007)

Very confusing...their website clearly states "no minimum". I'll be interested in hearing the outcome. Keep us posted.


----------



## 30kdm.com (Aug 29, 2007)

I called Laven this morning and they were super nice. I'll let everyone know as soon as I get some price quotes.


----------



## cheerupblue (Aug 19, 2007)

I actually am changing tactics now because we want hang tags that are also stickers... I think I saw somewhere on this forum that Cruz label offered that. Does anyone know of other companies that also offer sticker/hang tags?


----------



## CabrioletCityCo. (Sep 2, 2007)

Thanks so much for all these info! I will call them tomrrow. hopefully they are open on sundays... how are the prices? and can someone please PM or post up pix of the orders from Laven Industries?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Can anybody who got samples from them post a picture and maybe a sample quote they gave you? 

It says "no minimums" but others have reported a 500 piece minimum.


----------



## 30kdm.com (Aug 29, 2007)

I didn't receive samples but I did receive a quote. 

My logo (The one on my shirt) to create a - 2" x 2" tag, 1 color : white, 
cost will be - 
1250 total @ $.60 each
2500 total @$.50 each
plus $85 set up - one time
delivery- roughly 1 week

This gets pretty pricey and time consuming since they would have to be applied too. Our printer could do this for about this price and we wouldn't have to do the application.


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

Rodney said:


> Can anybody who got samples from them post a picture and maybe a sample quote they gave you?
> 
> It says "no minimums" but others have reported a 500 piece minimum.


Here's a quote:




> 1. printed on satin (what most do for t-shirts/lower quantities
> A. 1 colour logo print only
> 100 @ $70
> 250 @$ 80
> ...


Hope this helps some of you.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> Here's a quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for that breakdown, Greg, that really helps.

I wonder why some are reporting a 500 piece minimum?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

> 2. woven label - for sure higher end, but not as easy on the pocket
> book on lower quantities
> 100 @$300
> 500 @$ 350
> ...



As I thought, those prices are somewhat outrageous.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

monkeylantern said:


> As I thought, those prices are somewhat outrageous.


But luckylabel doesn't do low minimum orders, do they?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

Rodney said:


> But luckylabel doesn't do low minimum orders, do they?


No, but their price for their minimum (1200) is pretty much the same price as the 100 minimum from here.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

monkeylantern said:


> No, but their price for their minimum (1200) is pretty much the same price as the 100 minimum from here.


Probably cheaper in fact.

My woven luckylabel labels (smaller than those above, so a bit cheaper) were USD $200 for 1200 (I opted for express post). Total time from quotation request to having the finished labels in my hand (including a digital photo of finished labels for my pre-production approval): 7 days.

I sent a quote request Thursday evening, and had the finished product the following Thursday morning, so we're actually talking 4 business days.

And better quality than the samples I got from the one US company that sent samples (most ignored the request, even though I filled out their own "request samples" forms). It's not just price, their quality, service and speed are better too.

People get caught up in screen charges. People get caught up in minimum orders. People get sucked in by free shipping. Got to compare the whole cost!

To be fair only an idiot would spend $300 on 100 labels when 1000 cost $375, so the comparison should probably be made at the upper level anyway.

Putting the question another way, does luckylabel do low minimum orders XXXX? No. Does luckylabel do low minimum orders $$$? Yes.


----------



## mookate (Jul 25, 2008)

has anyone tried their hang tags?


----------



## chrisf116 (Jul 26, 2007)

anybody gotten a quote for lanyards by chance??


----------



## UBNICE (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks Greg. U seem 2 know a lot about Labels. Can U help me out with what the requirements R regarding Manufacturer, RN#, where it's made and what it's made of etc. I have my own Trademarked label but need 2 find out about this other stuff. Heard that if it is made in the USA all U need is to give the fiber makeup such as 100% cotton on it. Looked at Trade commission site but doesn't help much. Thank U. CC


----------



## Deer Sniper (Feb 23, 2009)

COOL Man!!!


----------



## Comin'OutSwingin (Oct 28, 2005)

UBNICE said:


> Thanks Greg. U seem 2 know a lot about Labels. Can U help me out with what the requirements R regarding Manufacturer, RN#, where it's made and what it's made of etc. I have my own Trademarked label but need 2 find out about this other stuff. Heard that if it is made in the USA all U need is to give the fiber makeup such as 100% cotton on it. Looked at Trade commission site but doesn't help much. Thank U. CC


This thread should help you out:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-tag-relabeling-finishing/t17483.html

If you have any more questions regarding labeling requirements, you can follow up in that thread.


----------



## kidevans (Apr 12, 2009)

so, laven is pretty much a no go unless you go with a large quantity such as 1200? 
i'm looking to print around 50 shirts to start and see how it goes. and i found a company that prints 200 woven for around 150. (8 colors max.)
is this a good deal?


----------



## UBNICE (Dec 27, 2008)

kidevans said:


> so, laven is pretty much a no go unless you go with a large quantity such as 1200?
> i'm looking to print around 50 shirts to start and see how it goes. and i found a company that prints 200 woven for around 150. (8 colors max.)
> is this a good deal?


 Here is the info U need from the " Horses Mouth ".
It was great speaking with you. Everything U need is found at these Links. Hope this Helps. UBNICE & get Lucky. CC. Here is the link for our main Textile page:
http://www.ftc.gov/os/statutes/textilejump.shtm

Here is the Care Labeling Rule:
http://www.ftc.gov/os/statutes/textile/carelbl.shtm
 …..especially note Part 423.6(b): http://www..ftc.gov/os/statutes/textile/carelbl.shtm#6

The FTC Textile Rules are here: http://www.ftc.gov/os/statutes/textile/rr-textl.shtm
 ….especially note 303.15 and 303.16.

Our business guidebook for the Textile Rules is at: http://www.ftc.gov/bcp/edu/pubs/business/textile/bus21.shtm

Please feel free to contact me if you have further questions.


Steve Ecklund, Investigator
Division of Enforcement
Federal Trade Commission
601 New Jersey Ave., NW 
Washington, DC 20001
Phone: 202-326-2841 
Fax: 202-326-2558
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kidevans (Apr 12, 2009)

thanks for this info. , but i live i Canada. Sorry that was my fault but i've updated my location. I believe most of it will be the same though/


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

kidevans said:


> so, laven is pretty much a no go unless you go with a large quantity such as 1200?


Look at minimum $$$, not just minimum ###.



kidevans said:


> i'm looking to print around 50 shirts to start and see how it goes. and i found a company that prints 200 woven for around 150. (8 colors max.)
> is this a good deal?


As a counter-example, Lucky Label will do 1200 woven (not printed) labels for around $200 (not sure max. colours).

So... you tell me.

Whilst there's no point in investing more money than you can afford (or need to) in bulk supplies (I'm a sucker for "I need 500, 1000 are $100, but _10,000_ are only $500..."), you also need to consider growth. You are testing 50 shirts. But you don't intend to fail and stop there. Consider value for money. If it's just a market test and you want to save the most money... don't use labels at all. They're not a requirement.

There has to be a point where you say enough is enough, but when it comes to labels personally I think that point is the 1200 minimum that most large label companies have.

Think twice before wasting money buying 200 labels.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

Comin'OutSwingin said:


> I was just about to order more labels from my regular supplier, and found this place online!!!
> 
> They provide all kinds of labels (printed and woven), hang tags, and custom zipper pulls, all with no minimums.
> 
> ...


Thanks a bunch greg!
right in my own backyard!

tecumseh, ON


----------



## EJR (Feb 15, 2009)

so what label company give's the best deal?


----------



## laci27 (Feb 7, 2008)

Is there a company that sews these labels into your tees? I'm getting ready to get custom labels for my tees, and need to find someone to sew them in!! Any suggestions would be appreciated! THANKS!


----------

